# hello



## glenhw (Jun 22, 2022)

my name is Glen White  I have just purchased a king pdm 30 column mill and am learning how to use it  i have installed a DRO and built a stand for it 
I am having trouble finding material Calgary is the closest major center  I am looking for some aluminum brass and some alloy steel to make some beginner projects such as clamps and machinist jacks 
thanks 
Glen


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Vancouver Island!
The Calgary folks will be along soon to help


----------



## whydontu (Jun 22, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 22, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.

Sourcing metal in the Calgary local has been discussed here https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/sourcing-metal-general-discussion.37/

I use Metal Super Market when I need small pieces for one off projects.  There is a meager discount on pieces scrounged from their end cuts bin.  They will also cut to length anything you want.  Not the cheapest place for metal that's for sure, but convenient.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 22, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## 140mower (Jun 22, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC......


----------



## Crosche (Jun 22, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary and welcome to the forum!

Chad


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 22, 2022)

Aluminum and steel are easy, federal metals for half and full lengths (prices are getting up there), steel inc is pretty good for anything up to full lengths, metal supermarket is astronomical (but if you only need a few inches and they have it well...)

Brass, acetal, etc...millennium alloys in Kelowna is where I have gone, unfortunately shipping is involved..I just try to order enough to offset that, you might find some at metal supermarkets or *possibly* steel inc


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Calgary Metal Market (Aug 9, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.
> 
> Sourcing metal in the Calgary local has been discussed here https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/sourcing-metal-general-discussion.37/
> 
> I use Metal Super Market when I need small pieces for one off projects.  There is a meager discount on pieces scrounged from their end cuts bin.  They will also cut to length anything you want.  Not the cheapest place for metal that's for sure, but convenient.


Hello, This is Daniel from Calgary Metal market. Come check us out! A hell of a lot cheaper than Metal Supermarket. 225 41 ave ne Calgary


----------



## Calgary Metal Market (Aug 9, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Aluminum and steel are easy, federal metals for half and full lengths (prices are getting up there), steel inc is pretty good for anything up to full lengths, metal supermarket is astronomical (but if you only need a few inches and they have it well...)
> 
> Brass, acetal, etc...millennium alloys in Kelowna is where I have gone, unfortunately shipping is involved..I just try to order enough to offset that, you might find some at metal supermarkets or *possibly* steel inc


Hello, This is Daniel from Calgary Metal market. Come check us out! A hell of a lot cheaper than Metal Supermarket. 225 41 ave ne Calgary


----------

